# applis windows et M1



## nico78340 (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Comme mon vaillant Imac fin 2013 est en mort cérebrale il va falloir reflechir à le remplacer. Je sais qu'il faut un windows "special" à installer par Paralelle Desktop car bootcamp on oublie. Est ce que les logiciels ACTUEL qui fonctionne sur Windows vont fonctionner normalement en VM ? 

Car j'ai peur d'investir une certaine somme et que je doive utiliser un portable sous windows pour utiliser certains logiciels . 

Merci pour lumières


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2022)

nico78340 a dit:


> Est ce que les logiciels ACTUEL qui fonctionne sur Windows vont fonctionner normalement en VM ?


Par défaut, oui. Mais quels sont ces logiciels dont tu parles, du moins ceux que tu veux utiliser ?


----------



## nico78340 (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
C'est un logiciel spécifique à la commande numerique d'un train électrique RailRoad Train Controller. J'ai ma réponse et le logiciel fonctionne correctement . Me reste plus qu'un trouver un Mac pas trop cher .


----------



## Gérard_68 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai un M1 24', j'ai acheté Parallels et W11. J'ai un logiciel pour faire des circuits imprimés et un autre de programmation de microcontrôleurs et ça fonctionne très bien.


----------

